# pet bats???



## Buda87 (May 18, 2010)

doesn anyone keep any bats? or is it illegal?


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

disturbing wild bats/native is illegal,
you can keep fruit bats in captivity


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I've been told that they have quite a nasty bite, though.... You'd need to give them a VERY large enclosure (preferrably a whole room) and because they are fruit easters, their poo is nasty


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

Amalthea said:


> I've been told that they have quite a nasty bite, though.... You'd need to give them a VERY large enclosure (preferrably a whole room) and because they are fruit easters, their poo is nasty



yep this. i looked into it a while back,they need a huge flight avairy for there large wingspan,they are to messy and smelly to keep in a house.feed mostly on fruit so there poo is really really nasty.i had to settle for bat soft toys from chester zoo.the smell of the bat cave there is enough to put anyone off keeping them:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Is it weird that I really don't mind the smell of Chester Zoo's bat cave? *lol*


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

Amalthea said:


> Is it weird that I really don't mind the smell of Chester Zoo's bat cave? *lol*


LMFAO yes it is! its enough to burn the hair from your nose:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

*LOL* Well, I always knew there was something wrong with me


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

Amalthea said:


> *LOL* Well, I always knew there was something wrong with me


.... and that confirms it:whistling2:
i walked through the bat cave with my bag open...how bad is that? no luck though:lol2::lol2:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i must be weirder, i couldnt smell anything in the batcave!

:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

rach666 said:


> .... and that confirms it:whistling2:
> i walked through the bat cave with my bag open...how bad is that? no luck though:lol2::lol2:


Depends... Were you hoping to catch a bat or bat crap? :lol2:


----------



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

Buda87 said:


> doesn anyone keep any bats? or is it illegal?


They had some fruit bats in Manchester Pets & Aquatics when I went in last month : victory:


----------



## rediggy (Jan 21, 2010)

i had a fruit bat 2 years ago for aver 3 years but my little girl was born so had to sell the bat very easy to keep never got bit and they do eat for england and thr for poo for england amazin pet but you will need a full room as even at babys they have massive wings any more info please PM me thanks


----------



## 1234jak4321 (Mar 7, 2011)

i think their well cool, did a work experience at a zoo and they had them, their enclosure was pitch black and they were flying about everywhere but they never hit anything.


----------



## memojo1979 (Jun 13, 2010)

rach666 said:


> yep this. i looked into it a while back,they need a huge flight avairy for there large wingspan,they are to messy and smelly to keep in a house.feed mostly on fruit so there poo is really really nasty.i had to settle for bat soft toys from chester zoo.the smell of the bat cave there is enough to put anyone off keeping them:lol2:


Took my daughter to Chester Zoo during 1/2 term - I want to go live in their bat cave - it's amazing :flrt:

Can't say I noticed any smell though??? And, 1 did hit my daughter on the head + coz I was holding her at the time, I could hear it fluttering about, but coz I was so hyped up, she wasn't bothered either + we laughed it off, then knelt down by 1 of the cave mouths + had them whooshing past our faces :-D


----------



## mat_worrell (Sep 20, 2009)

New world exotics have got bats listed on thier website. Try them.


----------



## Socks (Mar 29, 2010)

I don't think the Chester zoo cave smelled too bad! It was just... unusual. 
Personally, I see plenty of wild bats around my city, which is satisfactory enough for me without keeping 'em. I've even had the opportunity to stroke a teeny pipistrelle orphan (under very close supervision of a licensed handler from a sanctuary) and they are very floofy and very cute. Not very affectionate, mind you.


----------



## UrolithicTitan (Sep 12, 2010)

mat_worrell said:


> New world exotics have got bats listed on thier website. Try them.


Al of them have now been sold.


----------



## bradleymarky (May 20, 2010)

if i had a fruit bat i would call it kevin........took the kids 2 weeks ago and it did smell abit (ammonia kinda smell) i also got sprayed on me head


----------



## schumi (Oct 22, 2009)

i used to keep an australian flying fox.
around 12 years ago callled murv she was the most amazing animal ive ever kept,i got her from a zoo because the colony pushed her out and rejected her, i used to keep her on all sorts of fruits chopped up and mixed with a milupa baby food (fruit one of course) she never once bit me....she was a right little character. 
she didnt smell no more than any other animal ive kept. and id say she was as easy to look after as any rodent ive kept


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Socks said:


> I don't think the Chester zoo cave smelled too bad! It was just... unusual.
> Personally, I see plenty of wild bats around my city, which is satisfactory enough for me without keeping 'em. I've even had the opportunity to stroke a teeny pipistrelle orphan (under very close supervision of a licensed handler from a sanctuary) and they are very floofy and very cute. Not very affectionate, mind you.


They can be very affectionate. I used to work in a bat hospital (Cornwall, run by Ginnie Little) and the long term captives were very friendly. Especially brown long eareds. They were my faves!


----------

